# Stop Yelling at Tourists, Say Police in Arizona Destination



## Robert59 (Jul 18, 2022)

Police in a old Arizona mining town that gets 1 million tourists annually are warning residents to stop yelling at visitors or they could face harrassment charges.

https://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat...at-tourists-say-police-in-arizona-destination


----------



## caroln (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry, this went right over my head I guess.  I read the article and still don't understand.  Why are they yelling at visitors?  Because they park their cars somewhere?  I don't get it.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 18, 2022)

Well that's odd.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 18, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> Police in a old Arizona mining town that gets 1 million tourists annually are warning residents to stop yelling at visitors or they could face harrassment charges.
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/offbeat...at-tourists-say-police-in-arizona-destination





caroln said:


> Sorry, this went right over my head I guess.  I read the article and still don't understand.  Why are they yelling at visitors?  Because they park their cars somewhere?  I don't get it.



Some locals in tourist spots resent what they consider outsiders infringing on their territory especially when it comes to parking but if the numbers of tourist start dropping due to forums and blogs warning potential visitors believe you me the local Bureau of Tourism will step in and that will be that.


----------



## caroln (Jul 18, 2022)

Ok.  I guess it was a slow news day at U.S. News.   (However, it's better than reading about another mass shooting somewhere.)


----------



## jujube (Jul 18, 2022)

Jeez, we visited Jerome a few years ago and everyone was extremely friendly.  Times, they are a-changin'.

The town appears to depend on tourism, so I don't understand why they'd want to drive tourists away.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2022)

From what I remember of Jerome, it's pretty much up and down with hills.  
People probably crowd downtown to find a horizontal place to park.
Or, tourists may have blocked driveways and such.
Haven't been through there since 92 but it was remnants of 70's hippy art 
buildings.  I found it incredibly interesting.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2022)

Visited the town in the 1970's   ...  small population of maybe 500-600 people.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 18, 2022)

Always two sides to every story ..... this article did NOT cover that.

I live near areas that have attractions and tourists coming through ... 
usually not a big deal ..............but there are always a few who do not respect that even in tourist type spots....... some residents are not in on the $$$ from the constant influx or disruption.

Neighbor to a u-pick type farm and mini animal petting zoo  attraction  ............. actually had people come up in their yard using their picnic table for an lunch spot was a clear distance across a street.... the tourist took the attitude of this little place needs our money just smile and Cater to us ..............
Tourists seemed upset when the owners said "we are not part of that enterprise and this is private property.." 

people unable to get in or out of their own places due to parking even when illegal so many take the attitude that it is all OK if $$$ is flowing in.....

 .....signs pop up clearly from those who tired of assumption that whole place is for tourism disposal....


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 18, 2022)

This is one of the reasons I moved out of downtown Steamboat almost 40 yrs ago. Just too damn many people, and ugly Americans can be just as ugly in their own country unfortunately. Then I spent 20 winters on a tourist destination island, which was pretty quiet when we first bought there, but has gotten a little busier every year, so I can well commiserate with the full time residents of tourist towns getting feed up with rude tourists. Hows that old saying go, "Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there".


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

Guess the locals are tired of all the tourists.  Only real solution to that problem is moving...

Back in the 70s Oregon tried an anti-tourism campaign...  didn't work.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 18, 2022)

@Jeni:  It's true and quite an apt description when you said, "Just smile and cater to us."
That's what they do!
Sometimes they can be extremely invasive and really take advantage of any kindness shown.


----------

